# Money well spent



## cda (Apr 15, 2020)

https://www.actionnewsjax.com/news/...oncrete-safe-room/DXA6JHX3QNGRJMCAFIV4N2LNJY/


I think I would find the contractor that built that closet and have him build the house to same standards.


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2020)

It looks like is came close to failure.  I think they just got lucky....like people that survive in a bathtub.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 15, 2020)

Now that I am use to the standards in south Florida and methods of construction, I just can't see building like I used to in PA or other places.  There is a lot of safety when homes are built to a 170mph wind zone.


----------



## north star (Apr 15, 2020)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*



> *"There is a lot of safety when homes are built to a 170mph wind zone. "*


There is also a lot of extra cost to a homeowner, meaning not as much profit
for a home builder, or at least that was the schpeel that I used to get when I
inspected Residentials.

The "house assemblers" in my area just would not put forth the effort
to price components for higher wind loads...…..Plus those costs for higher
wind load fasteners \ hold downs, etc. meant less profit for them, and
we regularly get `Naders in the EF-3, 4 & 5 categories.

It's all about them Benjamins !

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2020)

Unfortunately there are still those the chose the "Golden Rule" above you pay for what you get.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 20, 2020)

We, in earthquake country, like those in hurricane/tornado prone areas, have a lot of steel in our buildings. Some contractors complain about that. 
That is part of the price of living in those areas.
Just wait till the New Madrid or Yellowstone faults crack. 
It will be the biggest disaster the US has ever seen.
Those areas are not prepared for it.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2020)

mark handler said:


> We, in earthquake country, like those in hurricane/tornado prone areas, have a lot of steel in our buildings. Some contractors complain about that.
> That is part of the price of living in those areas.
> Just wait till the New Madrid or Yellowstone faults crack.
> It will be the biggest disaster the US has ever seen.
> Those areas are not prepared for it.




Yea, I have been waiting for my Arizona property to have an ocean front view.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2020)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> There is also a lot of extra cost to a homeowner, meaning not as much profit
> for a home builder, or at least that was the schpeel that I used to get when I
> inspected Residentials.
> ...



If you choose to live in tornado alley but choose not to construct to the potential damage of you area, that is on you.  In hurricane and earthquake areas, you don't have a choice.  If you have a choice but choose not to protect your property, you have that right.  I am sort of sick of all the "increased costs" argument when homes are often much larger than they need to be and the amount spent on an imported marble floor or granite countertop seems more important than your safety.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 20, 2020)

What the heck is that on the bottom side of that commode? Looks like some kind of packing material.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

cda said:


> Yea, I have been waiting for my Arizona property to have an ocean front view.


You have a long wait
If you understand plate tectonics you will know that will not happen while man is still alive.


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2020)

mark handler said:


> You have a long wait
> If you understand plate tectonics you will know that will not happen while man is still alive.




You mean, someone took advantage of my kind nature?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

cda said:


> You mean, someone took advantage of my kind nature?


kind nature?


----------

